

Saudis Offered 'Protection' Against Terrorist Attacks At Sochi Olympics  - notastartup
http://www.businessinsider.com/saudis-russia-sochi-olympics-terrorism-syria-2013-8#ixzz2q3x4RJ2F

======
dredmorbius
Story _is_ explosive, but is datelined 27 August 2013.

~~~
notastartup
I think the timing of the terrorist attacks is eerie and the fact it's
concentrated on Sochi before the Olympics start next month. Enough for US to
issue travel warning.

